# Jeff Beck's amps on this tour



## faracaster

For those gear hounds, here is what Mr. Beck is using on the JB/EC tour. (please excuse the grainy shot.....extremely low light and zoomed way in ) 










Beck was playing through one Fender Pro Jr........That's it........the other Pro Jr. was backup as was the Marshall in case something went down. There were no mics on the 4x12's and the Marshall was on standby !!!!!
So that enormous tone was coming out of one 10" speaker and one $350 10 watt amp. FANTASTIC !!!
The curved metal box that looked like Gort's head (from Day the Earth Stood Still) in front of the amp is call a SE Reflexion Filter. It isolate's the ribbon mic that was infront of the Pro Jr.
From small amps mama, big things one day come.


----------



## shoretyus

The rest are to satisfy the sponsors?.. I have got some great recorded sounds from a little 3 watt lately.


----------



## lbrown1

I was wondering what that piece of metal was...thanks.......

EC's amp was a small fender combo as well - don't know what specific model - but looked like a fender tweed deluxe.....huge sound - wee little amps


----------



## bagpipe

Wow. Thats amazing. I guess no-one told him that you can't get good tone out of those amps! I'd love to read the reaction of the cork sniffers on The Gear Page to this news. :2guns:


----------



## Jean GODBOUT

Eric CLAPTON use a Fender '57 Twin-Amp, very nice amp with a awesome preamp section, one of the most collectible amps of all time.


----------



## Buzz

Wow cool. I read awile ago, he used a Fender Princeton II on some early albums. I enjoy my Princeton II.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

bagpipe said:


> Wow. Thats amazing. I guess no-one told him that you can't get good tone out of those amps! I'd love to read the reaction of the cork sniffers on The Gear Page to this news. :2guns:


You must be thinking the Blues Jr., the Pro Jr. is a little monster. He's probably read my numerous, the Blues Jr. sounds horrible but the Pro Jr. rules posts. :rockon:


----------



## lbrown1

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Eric CLAPTON use a Fender '57 Twin-Amp, very nice amp with a awesome preamp section, one of the most collectible amps of all time.


ah - I stand corrected.....same tweed - same size and shape - and same placement of logo from a distance......either or - I thought it sounded positively brilliant!


----------



## Sneaky

lbrown1 said:


> ah - I stand corrected.....same tweed - same size and shape - and same placement of logo from a distance......either or - I thought it sounded positively brilliant!



No, you were right. He did have a tweed twin (built by John Suhr I believe), but he also had another tweed amp up on a riser that looked more like a Deluxe size.


----------



## jcayer

faracaster said:


> ...The curved metal box that looked like Gort's head (from Day the Earth Stood Still) in front of the amp is call a SE Reflexion Filter. ....


Oh, I thought it was Robert1950 spying on the stage 








:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Eric CLAPTON use a Fender '57 Twin-Amp, very nice amp with a awesome preamp section, one of the most collectible amps of all time.





lbrown1 said:


> ah - I stand corrected.....same tweed - same size and shape - and same placement of logo from a distance......either or - I thought it sounded positively brilliant!





Sneaky said:


> No, you were right. He did have a tweed twin (built by John Suhr I believe), but he also had another tweed amp up on a riser that looked more like a Deluxe size.


That's a Dennis Cornell 80w tweed twin-type amp...........in a Fender box I do believe. He actually had two of them on stage with a tweed Deluxe sized amp on the drum riser. The Deluxe and one of the Cornell's were both miced up.




jcayer said:


> Oh, I thought it was Robert1950 spying on the stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


LOL !!!!! that is priceless. I actually thought of that avatar at the concert when I saw it.


----------



## Sneaky

faracaster said:


> That's a Dennis Cornell 80w tweed twin-type amp...........in a Fender box I do believe. He actually had two of them on stage with a tweed Deluxe sized amp on the drum riser. The Deluxe and one of the Cornell's were both miced up.


I could only see one of the twins, I thought Suhr built them.

Here is a picture of Clapton's rig from the MSG Cream shows a couple years ago, for the forum amp nerds....


----------



## shoretyus

That's a beautiful leslie. but why are they mic the amp?


----------



## Sneaky

shoretyus said:


> That's a beautiful leslie. but why are they mic the amp?


I don't see a mic on the Marshall stack.


----------



## Robert1950

jcayer said:


> Oh, I thought it was Robert1950 spying on the stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


In reality, I don't look that good.


----------



## Robert1950

Sneaky said:


> I don't see a mic on the Marshall stack.


There is a direct out in the back of the that Marshall Stack. All that other stuff, including the mikes, are window dressing.


----------



## 335Bob

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You must be thinking the Blues Jr., the Pro Jr. is a little monster. He's probably read my numerous, the Blues Jr. sounds horrible but the Pro Jr. rules posts. :rockon:


 I've gigged with my Pro Junior. I turn it all the way up and throttle back on my guitar volume when needed. One of the most satisfying tones I've ever heard and played with.


----------

